# Terminal, commande hosts



## Cricrimo (5 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour !
D'abord j'espère que je suis sous le bon sujet...

Je suis sous os lion et je n'arrive pas à être propriétaire du fichier hosts dans le terminal...j'entre la formule et ensuite on me demande mon mots de passe....tout marche. Mais quand j,essai de rentrer une commande dans le hosts, ça m'indique que je ne suis pas propriétaire du hosts et que donc je ne peux rien modifier...

quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

merci


----------



## Larme (6 Décembre 2011)

Pour modifier le fichier hosts, il me semble qu'il faut (momentanément) changer les droits du dossier parent, et "grand-parent" ainsi que du fichier...


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2011)

Mais qu'est-ce que vous avez tous à vouloir modifier ce fichier alors que, selon toute vraisemblance, vous ne savez pas vous en dépatouiller... Hum ?
"formule" "commande" : tout ça n'a rien à voir avec ce qu'est le fichier _/etc/hosts_ et ce à quoi il sert. Je conseillerais donc d'abord de chercher à _comprendre_ ce que vous voulez faire, avant de chercher à le faire.


----------

